# Utah Help



## castnshoot (Oct 27, 2010)

I need a good preditor hunter to evaluate a property for me as possable preditor hunting destination.

It is one of only 2 privet propertys on a 1000 aker lake with good trout and bass fishing. Surrounded by thousands of miles of public land open to hunting in all directions. It is a 3 bed, 2 bath, fully furnished. All you need to bring is your gun and food. You would have the place all to youself.

I am a hunter but don't know much about preditor hunting. See and hear Coyotes around the house all the time. I have shot a couple right off the porch.

If the right person would like to come and stay a few days and give it an evaluation let me know by e-mail.

You could stay free, only thing I would like is a photo with 4 or 5 coyotes laid out on the deck, and maybe a couple of internet reports posted up.

All the photos are of the property or from the property.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Castnshoot...Nice looking photos and great sounding spot. You should get yourself a nice long range gun, a electronic caller or mouth, perhaps a decoy and shoot em yourself. There are a few good hunter here I would recomend but I would love to do it too !

You have a great looking place.

And welcome to PT !

I really like the photo of the mulies looking at your place.

OAC


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

cns,

Welcome to the forum. Lots of good info and great people here. I can't seem to get my bearings from the pics. Where is this property located? Tavapuhts or Nine Mile area?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum castnshoot but, I'm with KaBloomer, where approximately is the property located in that big state. It could mean the difference of a long or short drive.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...it is long drive no matter where in the state it is, for me....who has extra flyer miles ????

Hey how about a few of us come and show you how we do it ?


----------



## castnshoot (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys, Thanks for your response to my post and thanks for allowing me to persue this on your site.

It is about 10 mile west of I 15 just about in the middle of the state. About three hours to Las vegas, and about the same to Salt Lake.

If anybody wants to take me up on my offer get ahold of me and I will give you alot more info.

I don't spend near as much time there now days as I would like. My brother lives nere by and keeps the place in tip top shape for me and could give you the lay of the land.

On Call, you could stay four or five guys there real comfy, or three couples. Fly into Las Vagas hunt your way up to my place. Stay there a couple of days and then hunt your way back to vegas. Road trip!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have any idea as to the hunting regs for out of staters would be?


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

cns, You are several miles west of me. I am on the other side of the Wasatch Plateau. I can't give you a report as to dog hunting there, as I don't get over that way. Looks like some awesome country though.

youngdon, I just talked to a friend with our local DWR. Even as a non-resident, you do not need any license or permit to hunt coyotes in Utah.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Don...want to go hunting ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

castnshoot, is there a town nearby. I don't need a street address but with a more specific area it would allow me to look on a map and get an idea or two (elevation ad such) heck I know some folks in Utah that may know the area, but I would like to be able to have some better info to convey to them, please.


----------



## castnshoot (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to replie. The place is 6 miles west of Minersville. It is at 5600 foot elavation. Sets right in a mountain pass with the two ranges to the north and south shooting right up to 8000 feet. As the crow flys, about 25 miles from the house there are some mountains to the east that top out close to 12,000 feet.

To the west about six miles away the elavation drops alittle to mile upon mile of flat and rolling hill type sage brush country. Most of the country between 5000 and 7000 is broken up between cedar forrest, open grass, and sage brush. Whithen a 25 mile radius of the house you can find thick pine forrest, aspen groves, sage brush, grass lands, cedar forrests, some pretty ruggaded canyon country or just flat lands. There is some privet property around, but there is way more public land open to hunting by far.

As far as coyotes, and jackrabitts I don't think you need a licence. Bobcats, foxes and badgers or what not I'm not sure about the regs. For Mountain lions you have to put in for a tag. They have been selling over the counter lion tags in late winter for the last couple of years, depending on how many cats had been killed that season. I don't know that is going to be in effect this year.

Some times at the house at night you can hear coyotes howling in all differant directions. I do see them from the house during the day some times. I took a fresh road kill deer from out on the hyw. by the house acouple of years ago. I put it a couple of hundred yards out in front of the deck so that some freinds who were coming could get a good look at the Bald Egales that hang around the lake. The next morning there were 2 Egales and 4 coyotes feeding on it.

I know there are people around that hunt the coyotes, but I don't know how smart they are. {The coyotes} There used to be some bounty money for them from time to time, but I doubt there is any money for that program right now.

Well any way I do have guy who is maybee thinking about taking me up on my propasition. He is a frinquint poster on this site, but has not posted on this thred. If it does not work out with him I will put this request for help back up.

Thanks Again Blaine


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

CNS, good luck. LOTS of good guys on this site, all with lots of knowledge. Also, if you'd be open to it, yote hunting is often super effective hunting in pairs. Both with guns, one caller, one shooter, and two sets of eyes. Just a thought. I wouldn't have time to make it up, but someone else might.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice central location, If I had the time I'd give it a real go and take some pics for you. Looks like you can get some real winter weather there as well.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey I'll go. I am looking for somewhere to do some serious predator hunting and that place looks awesome!


----------



## GK#3bridg (Nov 15, 2010)

castnshoot,

I live near Minersville and would be happy to check out your property if you haven't already had someone do it for you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

GK#3bridg, welcome to the forum. Let us know how that property checks out if you go.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome GK etc...........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also welcome, enjoy the site.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

What a beautiful place. Congrats. That looks like a dream spot. I took my son on a DIY Elk hunt two years ago in Colorado and he killed a cow elk. We didn't see anything with horns. On the way home coming through what I believe is the Wasatch we saw a huge bull! So I have been dreaming of going back to Utah to hunt someday. With the economy the way it is right now I don't know when that will be but that looks like the type of spot to try! Not to mention the skiing! Have fun.


----------



## castnshoot (Oct 27, 2010)

GK#3bridg said:


> castnshoot,
> 
> I live near Minersville and would be happy to check out your property if you haven't already had someone do it for you.


Check your PM


----------

